# Affidamento condiviso



## Old debby (12 Ottobre 2007)

Ciao a tutti, avevo scritto qualche tempo fa raccontando la mia storia.
In sintesi: il mio compagno ed io non siamo sposati e abbiamo una figlia di 14 mesi.
Dopo una serie di casini (ho trovato sui sms e mail decisamente compromettenti) ho deciso di lasciarlo.
La casa in cui viviamo è mia, per cui lui è tornato dalla madre.
Sono passati due mesi e da parte sua c'è stata la ricerca di una riconciliazione...messa però giù più come un "obbligo" e un "dovere" verso la figlia.
Adesso non me la sento assolutamente di tornare con lui, per cui procedo per la mia strada.
Il problema ENORME è diventato la gestione della figlia.
Lui è un buon padre, e adesso che viviamo separati si è buttato in maniera ossessiva su di lei.
Mi spiego meglio: prima, quando vivevamo insieme non si faceva certo problemi ad utilizzare quasi tutto il suo tempo libero per i suoi svariati hobbies, lasciando la bimba alle mie cure (anche io lavoro) o usando sua madre come suo surrogato.
Dalla separazione in poi ha abbandonato tutti i suoi interessi e pretende di venire a prenderla (o di vederla a casa mia) tutti i giorni più una notte a settimana (in cui la porta a dormire da sua madre).
Adesso siamo in mano agli avvocati per trovare un accordo sia sulle visite che sull'assegno di mantenimento.
Scusate, ma io sto vivendo una situazione orribile...non sono più libera di fare nulla, torno dal lavoro alle cinque e non posso programmare niente insieme a lei perchè ad una determinata ora deve venire lui.
Tramite il mio avvocato gli ho fatto pervenire una proposta per le visite. Mi sembrava di essere stata piuttosto equa...un giorno si e uno no per un paio d'ore a volta, con la possibolità in uno di questi giorni di stare con lei a cenare e di metterla a nanna...in più una notte a settimana.
Beh, mi ha fatto sapere che non gli va bene...che vuole di più!!
Scusate...io davvero non voglio arrogarmi il diritto di poter stare sempre con lei...ma io sto impazzendo, quando me la porta via mi si spezza il cuore...e non riesco ad uscire da questa situazione.
Se continua così chiederò di andare davanti al giudice.
Qualcuno di voi mi saprebbe dire quale è la "norma" riguardo le visite consentite al padre? I giudici di solito cosa decidono? Io ho il terrore che si arrivi ad un 50% a me ed un 50% a lui...secondo me la bimba deve avere una sua casa...un suo nido, non può essere sbattuta di qua e di là come un pacco.
Dalla disperazione ho fin pensato di chiedergli di tornare e di fare i separati in casa...sperando che prima o poi le cose fra noi vadano meglio...ma prendo in considerazione questa cosa solo per paura...
Ricordo che non siamo sposati, ma non credo che faccia differenza.

Un caro saluto 
Debby


----------



## MK (12 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> quando me la porta via mi si spezza il cuore...e non riesco ad uscire da questa situazione.


Cara Debby capisco che la bimba è ancora molto piccola, ma il condiviso prevede davvero che i genitori si dividano equamente tempo e spese. Probabilmente il tuo compagno sta compensando le difficoltà di coppia riversando il suo affetto sulla bambina... Sei fortunata. Lasciagli fare il papà, non usare vostra figlia per vendetta...


----------



## Old debby (12 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cara Debby capisco che la bimba è ancora molto piccola, ma il condiviso prevede davvero che i genitori si dividano equamente tempo e spese. Probabilmente il tuo compagno sta compensando le difficoltà di coppia riversando il suo affetto sulla bambina... Sei fortunata. Lasciagli fare il papà, non usare vostra figlia per vendetta...


 
Ma non sto certo usandola per vendetta!! non lo farei mai e poi mai!! 
Ma allora, tu intendi dire che con l'affidamento condiviso lui ha il diritto di venire a farle visita tutti i giorni?
Scusa, ma mi sembra un pò eccessivo...conosco altre donne separate, ma non hanno l'ex in casa loro ogni singolo giorno della settimana...


----------



## MK (12 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Ma non sto certo usandola per vendetta!! non lo farei mai e poi mai!!
> Ma allora, tu intendi dire che con l'affidamento condiviso lui ha il diritto di venire a farle visita tutti i giorni?
> Scusa, ma mi sembra un pò eccessivo...conosco altre donne separate, ma non hanno l'ex in casa loro ogni singolo giorno della settimana...


Dipende da come vi accordate. In teoria dovrebbe essere così. Poi perché in casa? Lui arriva e si porta la bambina con sè...


----------



## Old debby (12 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dipende da come vi accordate. In teoria dovrebbe essere così. Poi perché in casa? Lui arriva e si porta la bambina con sè...


Eh, ma la bimba è piccola e a volte, quando è brutto tempo lui viene in casa.
Esco io.
Tu quindi mi consigli di accordarmi con il suo avvocato e di lasciare che la veda tutti i giorni più una notte? (nel senso che adesso la viene a prendere per esempio alle 18.30 del venerdì e me la riporta alle 18.30 del giorno dopo).
Scusa l'indiscrezione, ma tu sei in questa situazione con i figli? E se si...ci si abitua  a questo ménage?

Ciao
Debby


----------



## MK (12 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Eh, ma la bimba è piccola e a volte, quando è brutto tempo lui viene in casa.
> Esco io.
> Tu quindi mi consigli di accordarmi con il suo avvocato e di lasciare che la veda tutti i giorni più una notte? (nel senso che adesso la viene a prendere per esempio alle 18.30 del venerdì e me la riporta alle 18.30 del giorno dopo).
> Scusa l'indiscrezione, ma tu sei in questa situazione con i figli? E se si...ci si abitua  a questo ménage?
> ...


Guarda Debby, l'importante è che la veda, che stia tanto tempo con lei, che faccia il padre. Dove vive lui adesso? I nonni?
Il mio ex marito se n'è andato che nostra figlia aveva più o meno l'età della tua. Adesso ha cinque anni e adesso sta cominciando a fare il padre. Sarei solo felice se la vedesse tutti i giorni...


----------



## Old debby (12 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda Debby, l'importante è che la veda, che stia tanto tempo con lei, che faccia il padre. Dove vive lui adesso? I nonni?
> Il mio ex marito se n'è andato che nostra figlia aveva più o meno l'età della tua. Adesso ha cinque anni e adesso sta cominciando a fare il padre. Sarei solo felice se la vedesse tutti i giorni...


Viviamo tutti nella stessa città.
In linea teorica potrei essere anche io d'accordo sul fatto che sia giusto e salutare per la bimba che lui sia presente...ma non so come mai mi è insorto un sentimento di gelosia...e davvero, quando la porta via soffro molto...forse perchè mi devo abituare alla situazione, non sò...sono in crisi!!


----------



## MK (12 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Viviamo tutti nella stessa città.
> In linea teorica potrei essere anche io d'accordo sul fatto che sia giusto e salutare per la bimba che lui sia presente...ma non so come mai mi è insorto un sentimento di gelosia...e davvero, quando la porta via soffro molto...forse perchè mi devo abituare alla situazione, non sò...sono in crisi!!


Ti capisco Debby. E' che è crollato il vostro rapporto di coppia, non hai più fiducia in lui dopo quello che è successo. Il fare la mamma ti restituisce in parte il senso di identità. Poi passa, te lo assicuro. Datti tempo, e quando non c'è la bimba da coccolare, coccola Debby...


----------



## Old debby (12 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ti capisco Debby. E' che è crollato il vostro rapporto di coppia, non hai più fiducia in lui dopo quello che è successo. Il fare la mamma ti restituisce in parte il senso di identità. Poi passa, te lo assicuro. Datti tempo, e quando non c'è la bimba da coccolare, coccola Debby...


Grazie Emmekappa. So che è un periodo...ma davvero è il più brutto della mia vita.
Spero solo che prima o poi passi e di ritrovare un mio equilibrio.

Un bacio


----------



## MK (12 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Grazie Emmekappa. So che è un periodo...ma davvero è il più brutto della mia vita.
> Spero solo che prima o poi passi e di ritrovare un mio equilibrio.
> 
> Un bacio


Debby scrivimi quando vuoi, un bacio a te e alla tua piccola!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Ottobre 2007)

Debby, non so che dire sul condiviso... ma ti abbraccio e sai che siamo qui quando vuoi sfogarti. Anche dire cose che vorresti urlargli ma che poi negheresti in qualunque interrogatorio! A volte serve sfogarsi...
PEr la piccina, fai presente che hai gli stessi suoi orari e quindi dovete dividere equamente il tempo che avete. Se entrambi avete 2 ore la sera è inutile fare un'ora a testa, ma piuttosto un giorno a testa. Potresti proporgli di metterla a letto lui un paio di sere a casa tua, in cambio... non so.... parlane con lui, non ti stancare. Tieni duro e cerca di fare qualcosa per te quando lei non c'è. Anche un pigiama party cn le amiche, no? Un abbraccio.


----------



## cat (12 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, avevo scritto qualche tempo fa raccontando la mia storia.
> In sintesi: il mio compagno ed io non siamo sposati e abbiamo una figlia di 14 mesi.
> Dopo una serie di casini (ho trovato sui sms e mail decisamente compromettenti) ho deciso di lasciarlo.
> La casa in cui viviamo è mia, per cui lui è tornato dalla madre.
> ...


 
la bimba ha meno di tre anni perciò puoi chiedere che fino a quell'età non dorma fuori di casa tua.
è previsto dall'art 155 e modifiche del giugno 2006.

puoi pretendere inoltre che lui non veda la bimba in casa tua.
troverete un luogo alternativo.
non tutti i giorni. tu hai diritto alla tua vita privata.
sei si genitore ma anche e giustamente donna.
per il mantenimento si deve vedere quanto guadagnate entrambi, casa in affitto o non etc.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Debby...*

Affidamento congiunto non significa certo vedere la piccola insieme!

Significa che avete diritto a passare con lei lo stesso tempo, compatibilmente con gli impegni di entrambi.

Inizia a portarla magari tu a casa sua, poi vai dove ti pare (anche a casa, non ha importanza, l'importante è che lui non lo sappia) e la torni a prendere.

Vedrai che, purtroppo, come spesso accade, quando vedrà che non può più far leva sulla figlia per tenerti controllata, il suo interesse a vederla calerà.

Approfitta di questo tempo anche per ricostruirti come individuo indipendente da tua figlia! 

Un abbraccio, forza e...qua stiamo!


----------



## cat (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Affidamento congiunto non significa certo vedere la piccola insieme!
> 
> Significa che avete diritto a passare con lei lo stesso tempo, compatibilmente con gli impegni di entrambi.
> 
> ...


ha ragione feddy.

pensa che da questo momento ti puoi ritagliare i tuoi spazi perchè la tua bimba starà tanto tempo con il papà.
potrai uscire la sera perchè hai chi te la guarda(!!).
vedi il lato positivo delle cose.


scommettiamo che quando capisce quello che dice fedy, lui sparisce e non si fa più vivo?


----------



## Old debby (15 Ottobre 2007)

Grazie a tutti delle risposte.
Le cose sono ulteriormente peggiorate.
Mi fa delle paranoie assurde solo se un giorno io e la bambina andiamo a trovare dei parenti e quindi lui quel giorno non la può vedere (è successo una sola volta).
Inoltre la vuole a portare a dormire da lui (vive da sua mamma) anche più di una notte a settimana.
Vi ricordo che mia figlia ha 14 mesi.
Adesso la vede tutti i giorni. Io lavoro e la vedo giusto la sera.
Mi fa impazzire...ormai lo odio, perchè non ragiona...mi sembra di avere davanti un muro di gomma...e non riesco a stare tranquilla con mia figlia.
Poi ci si mette anche sua madre.
Viene ancora a tenerla 2 volte a settimna a casa mia (ah, la casa in cui viviamo è mia e noi due non eravamo sposati ma conviventi) e si lamenta che la vede troppo poco!!

Per CAT: mi sapresti dire qualcosa in più dell'art 155?

Grazie
Debby


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2007)

*Debby*

Io tendo a provarle tutte prima di iniziare una guerra che può distruggere la serenità dei figli.
Chiaramente il padre di tua figlia sta usando (magari non in piena coscienza) la figlia per cercare di farti tornare sui tuoi passi.
Prova a parlargli a quattrocchi cercando di capire cosa vuole realmente e che cosa pensa che sia meglio per la bambina...


----------



## Old debby (15 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io tendo a provarle tutte prima di iniziare una guerra che può distruggere la serenità dei figli.
> Chiaramente il padre di tua figlia sta usando (magari non in piena coscienza) la figlia per cercare di farti tornare sui tuoi passi.
> Prova a parlargli a quattrocchi cercando di capire cosa vuole realmente e che cosa pensa che sia meglio per la bambina...


 
Ho provato, ma dice che vuole solo esercitare il suo diritto di padre e vuole stare con lei quanto ci sto io.
Ma la cosa che mi fa impazzire è che quando stavamo insieme mica aveva tutta questa fregola.
Per quel che mi riguarda non ci ritornerò. Non lo amo più e anzi, ne ho paura.
E' una persona fredda, calcolatrice, non ha empatia per nessuno e poi ha mille ossessioni...
So che purtroppo non potrò mai liberarmene...ma come ho già detto è una persona che mi mette paura, proprio perchè non ha affetto vero nè compassione per nessuno.

lui e sua madre hanno minato molto la fiducia in me stessa...e adesso vivo nell'ansia costante perchè non molla mai la presa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Ho provato, ma dice che vuole solo esercitare il suo diritto di padre e vuole stare con lei quanto ci sto io.
> Ma la cosa che mi fa impazzire è che quando stavamo insieme mica aveva tutta questa fregola.
> Per quel che mi riguarda non ci ritornerò. Non lo amo più e anzi, ne ho paura.
> E' una persona fredda, calcolatrice, non ha empatia per nessuno e poi ha mille ossessioni...
> ...


Non farti influenzare dall'insicurezza e non arroccarti.
Non lui ha diritto di vedere la bambina, ma tua figlia ha il diritto di vederlo il più possibile.
Potresti concordare con lui che la bambina dorma fuori il meno possibile e che lui invece la veda il più possibile.
Nessuno ti può togliere il tuo ruolo fondamentale di madre!
Se lui si è reso conto di aver perso il tuo affetto e/o di aver perso il suo spazio con la bambina può tentare di recuperare in un modo eccessivo. E' chiaro che non è pensabile che lui possa reggere quel ritmo di visite: si cercherà anche lui una nuova relazione e sarà meno invasivo.
Comunque mio marito vede i figli maggiorenni 5 giorni su 7...
Se riesci a evitare una guerra ne guadagnerà prima di tutto tua figlia...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non farti influenzare dall'insicurezza e non arroccarti.
> Non lui ha diritto di vedere la bambina, ma tua figlia ha il diritto di vederlo il più possibile.
> Potresti concordare con lui che la bambina dorma fuori il meno possibile e che lui invece la veda il più possibile.
> Nessuno ti può togliere il tuo ruolo fondamentale di madre!
> ...


Persa una figlia di 14 *mesi *il padre si e no lo riconosce, specie se non era così presente prima (tipo la cambiava, gli faceva il bagnetto, lo metteva a letto etc etc).

La figlia guadagna senz'altro di più se con la madre, in questo periodo la vede più serena e meno tesa.

Io sentirei al più presto un avvocato per arrivare alla determinazione di un giudice se lui fa finta di non capire!


----------



## cat (16 Ottobre 2007)

http://www.camera.it/parlam/leggi/06054l.htm

http://www.studiocataldi.it/news_giuridiche_asp/news_giuridica_3678.asp


http://www.affidamentocondiviso.it/Trib[1]. Catania, 1 giugno 2006, per esteso.htm


http://www.altalex.com/index.php?idstr=11&idnot=10290



tranquilla.
andrà tutto bene, fai le cose con oculatezza e vedrai che non ci saranno problemi.


cerca di concepire il fatto di dare il bimbo al suo papà e in quel lasco di tempo goditi la tua libertà.
fai ginnastica, esci con le amiche, fai la spesa........ 


vedrai che quando il papà vedrà che non può usare il tempo per stare con il bambino per stare con te si....defilerà!!!!!


facciamo pure questa scommessa.

bacio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Persa una figlia di 14 *mesi *il padre si e no lo riconosce, specie se non era così presente prima (tipo la cambiava, gli faceva il bagnetto, lo metteva a letto etc etc).
> 
> La figlia guadagna senz'altro di più se con la madre, in questo periodo la vede più serena e meno tesa.
> 
> Io sentirei al più presto un avvocato per arrivare alla determinazione di un giudice se lui fa finta di non capire!


I figli crescono e se si va a una guerra che rende difficile le visite e non si crea il legame finisce che si diradano le visite e la figlia perde il padre.
Si può crescere sereni e brave persone anche senza un padre, ma non vedo perché ci si debba impegnare a ottenere questo risultato.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I figli crescono e se si va a una guerra che rende difficile le visite e non si crea il legame finisce che si diradano le visite e la figlia perde il padre.
> Si può crescere sereni e brave persone anche senza un padre, ma non vedo perché ci si debba impegnare a ottenere questo risultato.


Non credo che debby abbia intenzione di sottrargliela e non fargliela più vedere, ma semplicemente delimitare questo diritto. Accampando giustamente i suoi che lui con la sua fin qui evidenziata invadenza non sta rispettando.

Diritti e doveri reciproci giusto?

La figlia, in questo caso (poi ci sono quelli limite tipo jdm), il padre lo perde se sarà il padre a volersela perdere.


----------



## cat (16 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha il diritto di non stare con il padre mentre si guarda la bambina.


bene, vorrà dire che nel prossimo futuro debby avrà più tempo libero per se mentre il papà legittimamente si guarda sua figlia!


nel paradosso debby cara ti consiglio se posso permettermi di stabilire con gli avvocati e con il giudice che il papà passi parecchio tempo con la piccola, ovvero anche 3....4 intere serata e più in la nottate comprese in modo che lui faccia il paparino e tu sia libera di essere libera.
con chi vuoi, o da sola, o come cavoo ti pare.

in merito alla modifica del art 155 ne hai finalmente amplia facoltà.

se il papà a questo punto non ottempera a questo suo impegno, è denunciabile in penale e ti spetta un rinarcimento a te per il maggior tempo che stai con la bimba e alla bimba perchè il papà la trascura.


evviva l'iniziativa dei padri separati, credevano loro di farci un dipsetto invece hanno incartato tutti quei padri che non gliene frega nula dei figli.


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non credo che debby abbia intenzione di sottrargliela e non fargliela più vedere, ma semplicemente delimitare questo diritto. Accampando giustamente i suoi che lui con la sua fin qui evidenziata invadenza non sta rispettando.
> 
> Diritti e doveri reciproci giusto?


Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Old debby (17 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.


Si, a me va bene che si vedano spesso...solo che mi si è scatenata una tremenda gelosia...ho paura di perderla e soffro quando la bimba non è con me perchè mi manca proprio "fisicamente". Devo lavorare su questa cosa...magari mi dovrei rivolgere ad un professionista..
Spero di riuscire a superare tutto ciò, anche perchè rischio di diventare troppo posseessiva e nei momenti che passo con lei non riesco ad essere serena.
La proossima settimana comunque i nostri avvocati si riuniranno per cercare un accordo fra le parti, se questo accordo non si troverà allora si andrà dal magitrato.

Un bacio a tutti
Debby


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

*normale*



debby ha detto:


> Si, a me va bene che si vedano spesso...solo che mi si è scatenata una tremenda gelosia...ho paura di perderla e soffro quando la bimba non è con me perchè mi manca proprio "fisicamente". Devo lavorare su questa cosa...magari mi dovrei rivolgere ad un professionista..
> Spero di riuscire a superare tutto ciò, anche perchè rischio di diventare troppo posseessiva e nei momenti che passo con lei non riesco ad essere serena.
> La proossima settimana comunque i nostri avvocati si riuniranno per cercare un accordo fra le parti, se questo accordo non si troverà allora si andrà dal magitrato.
> 
> ...


Guarda che l'attaccamento che provi è frequente anche in condizioni di situazione familiare non conflittuale.
I miei figli hanno frequentato il nido e ti assicuro che i pianti dei bambini (che sono in età da non distinguere il mattino dal pomeriggio, il giorno dalla notte e 10 minuti da tre ore...) erano, per la maggior parte dei casi, una risposta all'angoscia da separazione della madre...
Ricordo un giorno che stavo chiacchierando con le educatrici e mi hanno fatto una madre che "finché il bambino non piangeva" non se ne andava!
Questo non significa che una sia una cattiva madre, ma che ha necessità di avere conferme di essere una buona madre.
Io avevo un legame fortissimo con la mia prima figlia e soffrivo di gelosia se veniva presa in braccio da chiunque, il padre e mia madre compresi. Sono legami che si allentano gradualmente.
Se poi, come nel tuo, la situazione fa sentire un po' di solitudine affettiva e chi "ti porta via" la bambina è proprio l'uomo con cui hai rotto è ancor più spiegabile.
Stai tranquilla che il legame con la madre rimane forte e stabile nel tempo e ha un valore superiore a tutti gli altri e non è in rapporto al tempo che il figlio passa con lei.
Pensa appunto alle varie istituzioni che accolgono i bambini dove passano più tempo (da svegli) che a casa ...eppure questo non toglie nulla al ruolo genitoriale.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Si, a me va bene che si vedano spesso...solo che mi si è scatenata una tremenda gelosia...ho paura di perderla e soffro quando la bimba non è con me perchè mi manca proprio "fisicamente".


Debby è assolutamente normale, non ti preoccupare! E' così piccola ancora... A me succede ancora adesso con la mia che tra poco va a scuola!
Non la perderai, è giusto che stia anche col padre, è figlia di entrambi. Vedrai che col tempo troverai il giusto equilibrio e ti godrai anche i momenti di Debby donna e non solo Debby mamma. Bene per gli avvocati, soprattutto nelle situazioni conflittuali l'intervento esterno può essere risolutore. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old debby (17 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Debby è assolutamente normale, non ti preoccupare! E' così piccola ancora... A me succede ancora adesso con la mia che tra poco va a scuola!
> Non la perderai, è giusto che stia anche col padre, è figlia di entrambi. Vedrai che col tempo troverai il giusto equilibrio e ti godrai anche i momenti di Debby donna e non solo Debby mamma. Bene per gli avvocati, soprattutto nelle situazioni conflittuali l'intervento esterno può essere risolutore. Un abbraccio.


 
Grazie ancora a tutti per l'attenzione e la partecipazione.
P/R: quello che dici è vero...a me capita di non sentirmi una buona madre perchè mia figlia fa festa a tutti quelli che vede, al padre, alle nonne, al nonno...
E per ora non vedo assolutamente un attaccamento maggiore a me.
E allora mi dico...eh, certo, lavorando non mi vede sempre...e giù mille paranoie.
Però quello che hai detto circa il rapporto con la madre (della serie la mamma è sempre la mamma) un pò mi consola 

Un caldo abbraccio
Debby
p.s. che bello sarebbe se ci fossero dei ritrovi per madri e padri sigle...ci si potrebbe confrontare e magari darsi coraggio a vicenda.


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> che bello sarebbe se ci fossero dei ritrovi per madri e padri sigle...ci si potrebbe confrontare e magari darsi coraggio a vicenda.


sempre detto io, ci si potrebbe anche aiutare concretamente, visto che tra lavoro casa asilo impegni vari... aiutooooo.... 

ps bene che la tua bimba sia tranquilla con tutti, basta con l'attaccamento morboso alla mamma dai...


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Un caldo abbraccio
> Debby
> p.s. che bello sarebbe se ci fossero dei ritrovi per madri e padri sigle...ci si potrebbe confrontare e magari darsi coraggio a vicenda.


Questo forum, è anche questo, se si vuole!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



debby ha detto:


> Grazie ancora a tutti per l'attenzione e la partecipazione.
> P/R: quello che dici è vero...a me capita di non sentirmi una buona madre perchè mia figlia fa festa a tutti quelli che vede, al padre, alle nonne, al nonno...
> E per ora non vedo assolutamente un attaccamento maggiore a me.
> E allora mi dico...eh, certo, lavorando non mi vede sempre...e giù mille paranoie.
> ...


Sei sicura che non ci sia dove vivi?
Nel paese dove lavoro si è formata un'associazione di volontariato proprio per organizzare incontri di confronto tra genitori di bimbi da 0 a 6 anni e per mutuo aiuto.
Molte asl organizzano incontri.
Anche nei nidi pubblici a volte organizzano momenti di incontro.
Io vivo nell'interland milanese.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

*Attenzione!*



debby ha detto:


> Grazie ancora a tutti per l'attenzione e la partecipazione.
> P/R: quello che dici è vero...*a me capita di non sentirmi una buona madre perchè mia figlia fa festa a tutti quelli che vede, al padre, alle nonne, al nonno...*
> *E per ora non vedo assolutamente un attaccamento maggiore a me.*
> E allora mi dico...eh, certo, lavorando non mi vede sempre...e giù mille paranoie.
> ...


E' esattamente il contrario!
E' proprio perché sei una buona madre che tua figlia fa festa a tutti! 
Solo un bambino che ha costruito (attraverso l'attaccamento primario) una buona sicurezza di base riesce ad avere rapporti sereni con gli altri adulti.


----------



## Old debby (18 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' esattamente il contrario!
> E' proprio perché sei una buona madre che tua figlia fa festa a tutti!
> Solo un bambino che ha costruito (attraverso l'attaccamento primario) una buona sicurezza di base riesce ad avere rapporti sereni con gli altri adulti.


Grazie!!
Abito a Pavia. Proverò a chiedere all'asl se organizzano qualche incontro fra mamme, grazie per la dritta.

Ciao 
Debby


----------



## MK (18 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' esattamente il contrario!
> E' proprio perché sei una buona madre che tua figlia fa festa a tutti!
> Solo un bambino che ha costruito (attraverso l'attaccamento primario) una buona sicurezza di base riesce ad avere rapporti sereni con gli altri adulti.


Proprio così


----------



## Old debby (23 Ottobre 2007)

Ciao a tutti, sono ancora io.
L'avvocato del mio ex convivente ha mandato le sue proproste circa le visite alla bimba e all'assegno da versarle.
Dunque...io avevo proposto che la potesse vedere praticamente tutti i giorni, un paio d'ore a volta (dopo il lavoro), darle da mangiare e metterla a letto una volta a settimana (ma a casa mia) e portarla a dormire da sua madre una sera a settimana nel weekend.
Lui ha risposto che la vuole portare a casa di sua mamma 3 giorni a settimana, comprese le notti...cioè un giorno si e uno no.
Per intenderci: es. luned' la viene a prendere alle 18.00 da me e me la riporta alle 18.30 del martedì...stessa storia il mercoledì sul giovedì e poi il venerdì sul sabato (o il sabato sulla domenica).
La bambina però avrebbe la residenza presso di me.
Ora...io sono disperata.
Ma come può una bambina di 14 mesi fare così la pendolare? Secondo me è inammissibile!!
E poi passerebbe tutto il tempo con la nonna (la mamma di lui), visto che i nostri lavori non ci permettono di uscire prima delle 17.00.
Io a mio tempo avevo anche chiesto una riduzione dell'orario lavorativo per poter stare di più con lei, ma comunque prima delle 16.30 no riesco ad essere a casa.
E poi così nessuno di noi due potrà più fare nulla...perchè saremo sempre condizionati dagli orari!!
Vi prego datemi dei consigli.
Prima di andare dal giudice vorrei provare un'ultima volta a stilare una contro-proposta.
Se avete esperienza, datemi delle dritte.
Non mi sono mai sentita più stanca e proccupata di così...in passato ho sempre affrontato i problemi (e qualcuno ne ho avuto) con abbastanza coraggio...ma ora non vedo via d'uscita, questa cosa mi tocca nel profondo, come non mai!!

Debby


----------



## MK (23 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Lui ha risposto che la vuole portare a casa di sua mamma 3 giorni a settimana, comprese le notti...cioè un giorno si e uno no.


In effetti è ancora molto piccola... Abitate vicino? La tua proposta mi sembra più adeguata. Credi ci siano dei margini di trattativa? Mi raccomando non toccare l'argomento nonna, poi si scatenano le gelosie...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono ancora io.
> L'avvocato del mio ex convivente ha mandato le sue proproste circa le visite alla bimba e all'assegno da versarle.
> Dunque...io avevo proposto che la potesse vedere praticamente tutti i giorni, un paio d'ore a volta (dopo il lavoro), darle da mangiare e metterla a letto una volta a settimana (ma a casa mia) e portarla a dormire da sua madre una sera a settimana nel weekend.
> Lui ha risposto che la vuole portare a casa di sua mamma 3 giorni a settimana, comprese le notti...cioè un giorno si e uno no.
> ...


Debby, non cadere nello sconforto!

L'età della bimba gioca a tuo favore (e anche il fatto di non esser legalmente sposati, a questo punto!)

Da padre posso capire che il vederla solo un paio d'ore e da te durante la settimana la possa vivere come grossa limitazione.

Come controproposta potresti proporre, se non è troppo pesante per te, di lasciargliela una notte durante la settimana e un w.e. si e uno no e nel w.e. in cui non l'ha una seconda notte (tipo martedì e venerdì notte quando non l'ha al w.e. e solo al martedì quando la tiene da sabato mattina a domenica sera o al massimo fino a lunedì mattina). Così facendo l'avrebbe quando effettivamente lui può stare con la bimba (un w.e. intero) e non quando può lasciarla da sua madre.

In questo modo sarebbe meno sballottata e anche tu avresti tempi certi per te stessa senza continuare ad averlo sempre fra i piedi.

Mostrati molto risoluta e minaccia di far decidere il giudice se non accetta le tue condizioni. 
Per me ci ha provato e anche il suo avvocato sa che anche con la nuova legge non potendola gestire lui direttamente durante i giorni che la vorrebbe tenere, la preferenza andrebbe a te.

Tieni duro!


----------



## Old debby (23 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> In effetti è ancora molto piccola... Abitate vicino? La tua proposta mi sembra più adeguata. Credi ci siano dei margini di trattativa? Mi raccomando non toccare l'argomento nonna, poi si scatenano le gelosie...


Abitiamo vicini...non vicinissimi ma nella stessa città.
Sono angosciata dal fatto di andare dal giudice...ma così non vedo via d'uscita.
Nella lettera del suo avvocato si menzionava anche sua madre (mia suocera) e si diceva che dato che lei era abituata ad accudire la bimba 2 o 3 volte alla settimana è giusto che bimba e nonna continuino un il rapporto.
Ma chi glielo nega?
Pensate che sono due mesi che non viviamo più insieme e lascio lo stesso venire sua madre due volte a settimana da me ad accudirla (e lo faccio per la nonna perchè davvero mia figlia è abituata ad avere intorno tanta gente e quindi...)
E avevo anche scritto che lei sarebbe venuta (se lo desiderava) fino a quando nostra figlia fosse andata all'asilo.
Cosa devo fare di più? Mi sembrano (lui e sua madre) un muro di gomma!!


----------



## Old debby (23 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Debby, non cadere nello sconforto!
> 
> L'età della bimba gioca a tuo favore (e anche il fatto di non esser legalmente sposati, a questo punto!)
> 
> ...


E cosa ne pensi di una proposta tipo:
es. martedì e giovedì la porto appena sveglia a casa di sua madre (dove adesso lui vive) e la vado a riprendere, o me la riposta lui per le 18.30, più una notte a settimana tipo venerdì dalle 18.30 alle 18.30 del sabato (e la settimana successiva il sabato sulla domenica).
Dammi una tua opinione
Grazie...
Debby


----------



## MK (23 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Sono angosciata dal fatto di andare dal giudice...ma così non vedo via d'uscita.


Non angosciarti, anzi, meglio così. Altrimenti entri in dinamiche pericolose, in giochi di potere... vedrai che andrà tutto bene. Un we ogni 15 gg. è più che sufficiente, se la nonna si occupa già della bambina potrebbe continuare a farlo, magari a casa sua... Stai tranquilla, un abbraccio.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Sinceramente?*



debby ha detto:


> E cosa ne pensi di una proposta tipo:
> es. martedì e giovedì la porto appena sveglia a casa di sua madre (dove adesso lui vive) e la vado a riprendere, o me la riposta lui per le 18.30, più una notte a settimana tipo venerdì dalle 18.30 alle 18.30 del sabato (e la settimana successiva il sabato sulla domenica).
> Dammi una tua opinione
> Grazie...
> Debby


Vedo un pò limitato il tempo che lui (non sua madre) passerebbe con la bimba, visto che di giorno è al lavoro.

Penso che  dovresti consentirgli di averla con sè almeno due notti a settimana.
Sarebbe anche più difficile per lui difendere una richiesta di maggior tempo da passare con la piccola davanti a un giudice.

Senti anche il tuo avvocato, in ogni caso.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Io porporrei: 2 gg a settimana la madre la viene ad accudire a casa tua (per non sballottare la bimba, digli) e il figlio le raggiunge dopo lavoro, mettendola loro a letto. Poi il w-e lui ha un giorno da sera a sera, come porponevi tu (da ven.sera a sab. sera ad es.) ma può anche modificarlo con un w-e ogni due se gli è più comodo (magari la vuol portare a mare con sè un w-e in estate).
Tu avresti un giorno del w-e e 4 sere tranquille. Inoltre quando ci sono loro con lei puoi anche tornare più tardi (es. aperitivo con le amcihe o estetista o spesa o shopping), appena prima che loro vadano via...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Mhhh...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Io porporrei: 2 gg a settimana la madre la viene ad accudire a casa tua (per non sballottare la bimba, digli) e il figlio le raggiunge dopo lavoro, mettendola loro a letto. Poi il w-e lui ha un giorno da sera a sera, come porponevi tu (da ven.sera a sab. sera ad es.) ma può anche modificarlo con un w-e ogni due se gli è più comodo (magari la vuol portare a mare con sè un w-e in estate).
> Tu avresti un giorno del w-e e 4 sere tranquille. Inoltre quando ci sono loro con lei puoi anche tornare più tardi (es. aperitivo con le amcihe o estetista o spesa o shopping), appena prima che loro vadano via...


Vedrei ancora troppa interferenza con la vita privata di debby. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questi, madre e figlio, devono starsene a casina loro!


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vedrei ancora troppa interferenza con la vita privata di debby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non è deleterio per la bimba essere sballottata così?


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma non è deleterio per la bimba essere sballottata così?


Così come? Non son certo d'accordo sulla richiesta avanzata dal padre, ma anche lui ha diritti.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Così come? Non son certo d'accordo sulla richiesta avanzata dal padre, ma anche lui ha diritti.


vivere e dormire in due case a giorni alterni non mi pare sano. Solo questo. Ma non ho figli, che ne so io?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Pacchetto?*

Una bambina non è un pacchetto e ha bisogno di punti di riferimento stabili come luoghi, orari e persone.
Può passare il week end ogni due settimane con il padre e la nonna e poi visite a casa, ma non deve essere sballottata come un pacchetto.
Ne va proprio della sua formazione mentale!
Chiedi la consulenza di un neuropsichiatra infantile.
Io sono, l'ho ribadito più volte, per non privare una bambina del padre, ma la bambina non è un trastullo per genitori e nonni.
A parte che è chiaramente una ripicca perché dopo poco il padre sicuramente recedirebbe dal proposito perché con una vita così sregolata la piccola comincerebbe a svegliarsi di notte anche più di quanto già fanno normalmente i bimbi di quell'età e gli renderebbe le notti un inferno.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vivere e dormire in due case a giorni alterni non mi pare sano. Solo questo. Ma non ho figli, che ne so io?


Non ho proposto giorni alterni, ma, se leggi la mia prima risposta a Debby, UNA notte durante la settimana (martedì) e un'altra (venerdì) se non la tiene lui al w.e. 
In questo modo farebbe sempre due giorni (e due notti) almeno consecutivi con la mamma!


----------



## Old debby (24 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una bambina non è un pacchetto e ha bisogno di punti di riferimento stabili come luoghi, orari e persone.
> Può passare il week end ogni due settimane con il padre e la nonna e poi visite a casa, ma non deve essere sballottata come un pacchetto.
> Ne va proprio della sua formazione mentale!
> Chiedi la consulenza di un neuropsichiatra infantile.
> ...


Quando ho parlato con madre e figlio (che ormai sono un'associazione a delinquere) ho cercato di fare capire loro che la bimba non è un pacco e che ha bisogno di stabilità, almeno durante la sera e la notte.
Per questo non voglio proporre più di una notte nel week-end.
Per il resto ho pensato che se due giorni a settimana portassi la bimba dalla nonna paterna dalle 9.00 per farmela riportare per cena sarebbe un pò come fanno le persone che portano i figli a babysitteraggio dai nonni.
Gli altri giorni se ne starebbe comodamente a casa sua.
Anche perchè io penso al futuro. Dalla nonna la bambina non ha una sua stanza, mentre lei è abituata a dormire da sola nella sua cameretta.
FEDI ha ragione, non posso permettermi di averli ancora che girano liberamente per casa mia, adesso mi può andare bene, ma in futuro? Ora non riesco a concepire un futuro per me come donna...magari con gli anni...chissà...avrò un compagno...e cosa faccio...mi continua a tenere in casa sti due?
per PERSA: giovedì ho proprio appuntamento con una brava psicologa infantile esperta in separazioni.

Salutoni
Debby


----------



## cat (24 Ottobre 2007)

se tu vai in tribunale senza tante discussioni con lìex, avvocati vari e psico..... che ti mangiano solo tempo e soldini....


... il giudice in via provvisoria, data anche la tenera età della piccola disporrà  che il papi veda la bimba una volta la settimana di solito il merc sera( e poi dorme a casa tua, un week end aogni altro e vacanze varie.


non perdere tempo e soldi per piacere dai.
taglia corto.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Quando ho parlato con madre e figlio (che ormai sono un'associazione a delinquere) ho cercato di fare capire loro che la bimba non è un pacco e che ha bisogno di stabilità, almeno durante la sera e la notte.
> Per questo non voglio proporre più di una notte nel week-end.
> Per il resto ho pensato che se due giorni a settimana portassi la bimba dalla nonna paterna dalle 9.00 per farmela riportare per cena sarebbe un pò come fanno le persone che portano i figli a babysitteraggio dai nonni.
> Gli altri giorni se ne starebbe comodamente a casa sua.
> ...


Brava debby, vedo ora una serenità, una voglia, nuove... forza, vedrai che andrà bene!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Quando ho parlato con madre e figlio (che ormai sono un'associazione a delinquere) ho cercato di fare capire loro che la bimba non è un pacco e che ha bisogno di stabilità, almeno durante la sera e la notte.
> Per questo non voglio proporre più di una notte nel week-end.
> Per il resto ho pensato che se due giorni a settimana portassi la bimba dalla nonna paterna dalle 9.00 per farmela riportare per cena sarebbe un pò come fanno le persone che portano i figli a babysitteraggio dai nonni.
> Gli altri giorni se ne starebbe comodamente a casa sua.
> ...


Penso anch'io come Cat che i giudici del tribunale per i minorenni abbiano esperienza e competenza per non assecondare richieste assurde, ma per te è utile avere l'appoggio di un parere esperto anche per dimostrare la tua buona fede ed evitare che la cosa degeneri in uno scontro.
Una vita tua te la farai molto prima di quanto immagini


----------

